# An INTP disguised as an INFP?



## illicit iridescence (Dec 31, 2011)

I posted in a different thread yesterday, but now I have more time to start one of my own 

Long story short: I've taken a few tests and been typed INTP a few years ago, but thrice INFP and once INFJ just two days ago. A few major things happened to me this year, so now I'm wondering, *have I become an INTP who's disguised as an INFP*? Is that possible? Can types change?

I've tried to provide information by answering those questions the best I can. Some questions though, like number 10... :laughing: Oh, and I'm male and 6w5, iirc.

Well if you could please share your insights with me, I'd really love that. 

_1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?_
Well, *first* of all, I can't seem to figure out if I base my decisions mostly on logic or feeling. It depends on the situation quite a bit, I suppose. If it's a work thing, I tend to choose the logical option. If it's something personal, I tend to pick whatever feels best or right. If I have (or make) the time before deciding, I'll consider both the logic and the feeling behind options available. 
*Second*, I found both INTP and INFP descriptions I've read thus far not entirely accurate of or fitting to my idea of "me". Sometimes I relate to things in threads titled "You know you're an IN*P", but sadly enough I find stuff I don't relate to at all soon. Most of the time, I'm careful with picking my words, even in face to face conversations. I like to be precise and value diplomacy when talking with people not in my inner circle. I'm not sure whether people think I make things more difficult than they are or need to be. I really like to analyze issues, whether they be technical or emotional or both, because it is really satisfying to understand in any way.

_2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?_
Here's where my INFP-ness shines, I think. As naive as it may sound, I want more equality in this world. Inequality is inevitable, but mankind is responsible for quite a lot of it, while we have the power and resources to do something about it. I am almost in love with Rawl's maximin principle. On a more personal note, I don't yearn for material things much, a "fine" car and a "nice" house will do. I do yearn for love, and being loved means to me to be understood _almost _all the time (my feelings and thoughts), but also to be accepted (and appreciated) all the time - in short.

_3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way._
I remember two of such times. Once, while taking philosophy classes as a minor for my bachelor. I felt my contributions to the discussions and debates were helpful and significant, and was surrounded by people who were more or less like-minded. I earned nice grades, for which I actually put effort in. I was never bored, whether the topic was ethics, epistemology, logic, political philosophy. Art though, I don't understand, but that's beside the point. The other time was when my last love interest was still around, but I don't feel comfortable talking about that.

_4) What makes you feel inferior?_
People who not only have really profound knowledge on a subject but also know how to implement it. Finishing a task, I usually feel I could have done better. I'm not sure whether these things make me feel 'inferior', maybe just a little less capable, a little jealous perhaps.

_5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)_
Depends on the situation, like I've explained. I can tell a bit how I go about problem solving though. First I'll try to get a good idea of what the problem really is, then sort out who's involved primarily (and secondary) and what their interests are. The decision I'll make is most likely utilitarian (pro's-cons all identified and weighed), as long as no(t too many) values of mine are compromised. If my values are in danger, I'll ask someone for advice. I haven't been in such a situation before though. When emotions (mine or someone else's) are involved, I make sure I attend to them as good as I can, but most likely I'll rely on what I think is the best and/or right thing to do.

_6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?_
*In groups*, I like to keep harmony, but yes, cross my values and I may explode. I like to support and encourage, do my best for whatever responsibilities I may have, because I believe that synergy is the way to deliver the best result. The journey is, consequently, equally important. Most of the time I'm the one who keeps his head cool under pressure. I find it hard to leave the last, finishing-up-the-last-touches part to someone else but me. When *alone*, I tend to procrastinate, unless the project is really in line with my interests. I'm more afraid of delivering a bad result than getting nothing out of the journey, so to speak.

_7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?_
Errr, most of my fun times are profound times. I have really fond memories of talking with people about their personal problems. I remember what they said and what I replied - I usually don't remember the tiny details but the major idea. The fun part is when they feel listened to and know what to do. But I also have fond memories of talking about movies (Inception, for example) with someone, trying to put that awesomeness into words. Or books. Or philosophy. Or funny ideas. The last time I had a lot of fun was when I was explaining my view on the world as I think it is and what I would like it to be, sharing it with someone who understood me and who saw the world in a similar way.

_8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)_
It feels natural to learn something by reading and theorizing about it, then discuss about it with peers and then put it into action. Yes, in that order. Memorizing, I have tried, but I don't feel like it's any form of learning, really. Just memorizing.

_9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?_
Moderately. I'm not the best nor the worst when it comes down to keeping a tidy room, or keeping appointments, or prioritizing issues. I plan, but truth be told, I don't always stick to it.

_10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?_
First I'll try to understand the principle, but I'll look for information afterwards.

_11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?_
Harmony, yes, belonging to a group, no, follow what I believe and be myself, yes. Whenever this clashes, I'm prone to stick to what I value, unless someone has a sound reasoning for doing otherwise. I'll review my value afterwards, and perhaps even change it, if possible, else regret it for a long time.

_12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?_
Thinking before speaking. Preferably one-on-one communication, but only because I don't like interacting with people I don't know, which is the usual when being in big groups. I can enjoy group discussions quite as much as face-to-face talk though, if it's a topic I find interesting.

_13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?_
I prefer to know where I'm jumping, but I have to admit, when my cousin offered me a parachute jump a couple of months ago, I accepted it without ever having wanted to do a parachute jump before, pretty much saying I hadn't thought about it at all. 
I thought the correct saying was "actions speak louder than words"? Anyways, actions without words are as empty as words without action. And as for which is louder, it depends on your point of view and the context. Actions usually deliver a big impact, while it could be someone else's word who inspired the action. Take bombings in the name of [insert deity]. Is the impact of sick doctrines on the mind of the bomber louder than the bomber's impact on society?

_14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?_
Depends on who's calling me. If it's one of my inner circle friends, who actually are my friends, I'll ask if I can come after watching the show, but I'll go nonetheless. Most likely that friend watches that show as well and will ask to meet up after. If it's one of my 'friends', the people who think we are friends (like coworkers), it must be really something I've wanted to do (a certain movie or club, for instance), or I might lie about having some other plans whatsoever.

_15) How do you act when you're stressed out?_
I don't really stress if it's about deadlines, I'll just focus, keep calm. I might react calmly as well in crisis, I'm not sure. If I don't make it, I don't make it - I should have worked harder whatsoever. 
But I do stress about social events. Clubs and bars are no problem if I go with friends and people I feel comfortable with, but birthday parties, graduation parties, weddings etc, they can stress me out. I don't really want to go and meet new people, or people I know but never have come to like much. Once there, I keep wondering what they think of me, what I should be saying. If they like me. If they think I'm too awkward to talk with. I smoke so I have an excuse to excuse myself for a moment. 
And I do stress as well when my thoughts and ideas have become too big for my mind, when my feelings have become too big for my heart. Either I let them go (focus on something else) or, if possible, try to share them before they're all gone. Be it a friend or a journal.

_16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?_
Hm. Selfish and egocentric people. Insensitive people. People who disregard justice and fairness. People who can't let go of traditions that are too stupid for words. People who stick to the surface. People who don't invest in training themselves to think a few steps ahead, or never ask "why" or "how". 

_17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?_
With people I don't know well, I like talking about their passions, the things that make them tick. Most of the time I'm just a fascinated listener, seeing people glow. I'm better at 'talking' about their things than mine. I like talking about things that interest me only with a few people - ideas, philosophy, movies, music, their feelings. I almost don't talk about my own feelings, because I hardly know people who would understand and be gentle.

_18) What kind of things do you pay the least attention to in your life?_
Material things and my own interests when confronted with dilemma's. Much to my own disadvantage, I fear. 

_19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? What would your friends never say about your personality?_
One says I should think about getting a bachelor in psychology, because he thinks I'm a good listener. The other says I should think about becoming a teacher, because I can help people understand. Some say I'm 'emotionally fragile' because I have a big and strong heart. *shrug*
There was only one time a friend was *really* wrong about me, thinking I had no problems meeting new people. He didn't know back then, a few years ago, but he took me to a christian students' club, thinking I'd be okay. I wasn't, but I never told him until a few weeks ago. Oh, and it wasn't because they were christian. 

_20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?_
The obvious for me: reading a book, watching a movie, thinking about the world, thinking about my loved ones, thinking about myself, writing down my thoughts and feelings and try to understand them. Sometimes, play guitar, piano, go for a walk.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

You sound like an INFP to me. I just don't see Ti as a strong function based on what you have written, and you present more gentleness than a devil-may-care attitude, which suggests INFP over INTP... It's hard for me to put into words, but types have certain "flavors" to them in my experience, and you don't strike me as having that INTP flavor, whatever it may be called.

Remember that types will never perfectly describe an individual. I relate to traits of INFP, INTJ, INTP and INFJ but obviously I'm not an INxx, functionally that wouldn't make much sense. Looking at cognitive functions can help narrow down your type - INTP and INFP share Ne and Si, but Ti and Fi are distinct if you examine them separately. I will say that INTPs and INFPs both are often interested in social justice, but INTPs approach this from Ti+Fe and INFPs from Fi+Te. This thread might be helpful.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea some sort of strong Fi-type. My guess is INFP, but I suppose a case could be made for ISFP, but I don't get the sense of much Ni from you (but I also don't see a lot of Si either). 

I do sense a bit of Inferior Te though and like the above poster said almost no Ti. There's a few places where it looks like you might have some Fe (like obsessing over what people think of you when you go out), but my guess is since that only manifests when you are under stress or uncomfortable its probably 'shadow Fe.' 

I'm always so hesitant to declare INFP (or INTP) simply because those are among the most chronically mistyped types out there and so much of what drives the INTP/INFP phenomenon is misinformation or temperament stereotypes. Also a dominant feeling type shouldn't really ever be confused for a dominant thinking type (or vice versa - for some reason only INFP/INTPs seem to think this - you never really hear about say an ESTJ confusing themselves for an ESFJ). 

That being said with you strong Fi type seems most likely. I really do not think you are an Introverted Thinking type, at least not from anything you've written, and I didn't get a sense of much Ni from you which would seem to rule out INFJ as well (though keep in mind many times when someone claims to be a INxP they are really INFJ or even ISFJ sometimes - only types that have thinking/feeling as the middle two functions would really have true parity in terms of results).


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

LiquidLight said:


> I'm always so hesitant to declare INFP (or INTP) simply because those are among the most chronically mistyped types out there and so much of what drives the INTP/INFP phenomenon is misinformation or temperament stereotypes. Also a dominant feeling type shouldn't really ever be confused for a dominant thinking type (or vice versa - for some reason only INFP/INTPs seem to think this - you never really hear about say an ESTJ confusing themselves for an ESFJ).
> 
> That being said with you strong Fi type seems most likely. I really do not think you are an Introverted Thinking type, at least not from anything you've written, and I didn't get a sense of much Ni from you which would seem to rule out INFJ as well (though keep in mind many times when someone claims to be a INxP they are really INFJ or even ISFJ sometimes - only types that have thinking/feeling as the middle two functions would really have true parity in terms of results).


One of the best stereotypes = "you're on the internet, so you must be an INxx". Sometimes true, but not often enough to make a rule out of it.

As far as the T vs F thing, I think it depends on the functions involved. Te and Fe don't look much alike, hence ESTJ and ESFJ not confusing themselves for the other... but Fi and Ti have certain similarities in how they work. If the type is an introverted one, the secondary extroverted function may be the easiest function to observe - and for both INTP and INFP that would be Ne, lending a speculative abstract thinking style and often an irreverent sense of humor that could make people of these types hard to distinguish right away - Ti and Fi are internal so they're not necessarily going to be expressed in a clear way in behaviors. Also, if an individual has other functions well developed not particular to their type, that can also muddy the waters. 

Not everything is always simple, though I agree that there probably are a lot of INTP and INFP mistypes out there. I think that results most often from people trusting unreliable tests (rather than reading up and determining their type through study), though I could also see misleading and overly basic type descriptions being to blame, too. I am a cynical bastard and many INFP descriptions sound way too Pollyanna to describe me accurately. That doesn't mean I'm not an INFP, that just means that it's wise to look over various sources before reaching conclusions.


----------



## illicit iridescence (Dec 31, 2011)

Hm. I have done a lot of reading on several sites in a short amount of time - the latter part of that remark reminding me I should go over them a few times and let it sink in. Yet I feel happily obliged to reply 

@soya: Thanks, I have stumbled upon those threads but will try to give them a better read. For some reason the first few times I read the Ti vs Fi thread, I didn't feel absolved from my doubts. As example, I don't really think I lean much towards either an integrating or deductive manner when encountering something 'new'. I was talking with someone about her idea of 'the afterlife', which I've stripped down in my own mind to its core. Then I compared it with my own theory about the afterlife (assuming there is any), but they weren't really similar. Going by what's written in the thread, it would be kind of Ti-ish to either reject her idea or adjust my whole framework to it, depending on which I find true. And it would be kind of Fi-ish to let it be as it is and integrate it nonetheless, smoothing out the big misfits and ignoring the details. The thing is, I can relate to "allowing the small gaps as long as the big picture works", but I would not be myself if I do not question whether I maybe have to change the big picture in its entirety (which I would, if my big picture was wrong). Does that make any sense?

As to the devil-may-care attitude, I certainly am a caring person. But the person I mentioned above has also described me as "either wickedly cute or cutely wicked". I think she was going to conclude wickedly cute, alas. But I do think I can be a sort of mean. When a friend asked me just the other day if me and my friends were going to treat her like our queen, I mockingly said something like "Not even if you were queen Cersei" (Game Of Thrones reference, she wasn't happy with that). Skipping the details here but at that moment she deserved it, though I don't really like or dislike her. Does that confirm my caring attitude - not the harshness of the remark I made, but me making a remark at all to tone her down?


----------



## Pachacutie (Aug 27, 2010)

eyenexepee said:


> And it would be kind of Fi-ish to let it be as it is and integrate it nonetheless, smoothing out the big misfits and ignoring the details. The thing is, I can relate to "allowing the small gaps as long as the big picture works", but I would not be myself if I do not question whether I maybe have to change the big picture in its entirety (which I would, if my big picture was wrong). Does that make any sense?


I don't think Fi does that at all, actually. 

Fi is all about individual values, and Fi users can be completely stubborn. We may consider other people's ideas, but we certainly don't always smooth them into our own value system. The quote below sort of looks like what you were saying you do when you take in other people's viewpoint. And it is part of a description of Fi. 



> As a cognitive process, it often serves as a filter for information that matches what is valued, wanted, or worth believing in. There can be a continual weighing of the situational worth or importance of everything and a patient balancing of the core issues of peace and conflict in life’s situations. - Cognitiveprocesses.com


You sound like an INFP, in my opinion. Perhaps a very rational INFP, but I don't see much Ti. Your concerns seem more about values than logic. I'm an INFP, and I related to what you had to say a great deal.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Have you checked out the Beebe's model threads at all? That might serve to confuse things more, so if you don't think now is the time to do it then wait until you've ruminated on other things...but for me looking at how each function tends to work for each type model was helpful. I think I improved my skills in typing others by reading that.

Well, I can relate to having a sharp tongue, and often I choose to be a little personal about it. I actually tease my friends a lot, but oddly I don't to that to people I don't know well (unless I really mean to insult them)....probably because it's a weird way to show affection. I find playful insults more palatable than compliments, maybe. But I also sometimes say scathing things to keep people in check, similar to what you described. I think the fact that I am usually more agreeable makes it more effective when I do choose to be harsh or blunt. I can't say that it's an INFP trait for sure, but I can't say it isn't one, either.

I'm down with ASOIAF references. I pretty much hate Cersei. Let's hope your friend isn't as bad as that character.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

What @LiquidLight pointed out about INTP/INFP mistypes is extremely enlightening and true imo. Personally, I think this mistyping is laughable, as I have never came anywhere near mistaking an INTP for an INFP IRL (in fact, I've mistaken INTJs for INFPs so much more often, due to the tert. Fi expression, especially if they seem more subdued in the Te department, which happens, especially in females, as Te is viewed as a stereotypically more masculine function). I think the main reason that this mistyping occurs has many interesting components to it, but what I've noticed the most online seems to be the following:

- Most of the INTPs or INFPs who mistype often know nothing of much significance about the cognitive functions and look at the stupid "P" label (it's pretty much irrelevant to personality typing imo - I have NO fear of saying this anymore, as it's caused me waaaaaayyyy to many mis-typings in the past - in fact, the P/J dichotomies are pretty much internet myths for the most part (Ps have ADHD (not nearly as often as the internet makes this out to be - this is more of an exclusive Ne dom or Se dom manifestation imo - most of the INFPs and INTPs I know have among the sharpest attention spans of all of the types I know imo) and Js have a rigid world-view (LOL, just no - total projection of stereotypes) - the human psyche just isn't that simplistic and anyone who thinks it is as simplistic as J or P is either very ignorant or crazy imo).

- Weirdly enough, I've noticed that this typing seems hilariously indicative of INFPs' and INTPs' cognitive function "blindspots," which would actually be Ti for INFPs and Fi for INTPs, each types' final function (Fi is 8th for INTPs, Ti is 8th for INFPs). Part of the reason that I'm convinced that this happens has to do with the fact that the Fi and Ti descriptions online are to broad and all-encompassing of how people think and feel in general and do a poor job of differentiating Fi from plain old human nature as it's own function, while Ti is depicted like the "genius" function that any type would want. Both types are a bit famous for having issues seeing concepts outside of their own "brand" of judgement (Ti or Fi) so-to-speak and thus might think that they have Fi if it seems logical to them (INTPs) or Ti if it seems desirable or inspirational to them (INFPs). This is actually projection of your real function and not actually objective self-discovery on the basis on the cognitive functions. Ti and Fi, other than being forms of internal analysis, are polar opposites and shouldn't be that hard to differentiate.

From the OP, @eyenexepee strikes me as an INFP - very Fi, no recognizable Ti. The emotions of INTPs are induced by external stimuli almost entirely (having an INTP twin, this has been very consistent with her - she often feels as if her emotions don't exist when she's not in the presence of others, which tends to be the polar opposite case with INFPs, who may feel as if their emotions don't exist when extroverting from comments I've read by them around here) while the emotions of INFPs are induced internally and their "thinking" is induced almost entirely by environmental stimuli and not much of any internal stimuli.


----------



## allisreal (Mar 23, 2010)

Honestly I don't think it's that strange for an INFP to confuse themselves for INTP or vice-versa. Yes, if you're knowledgable about the MBTI and Jung's cognitive functions in depth it may seem laughable that the too could ever be confused, but not everybody is at that level of understanding. There was a time early on when I was just learning about the system when I thought that I could be an INTP simply cause I thought "I could be logical sometimes...and I'm good at math." It sounds silly, right? But people think like this. That being said, I don't necessarily think the only types who would be unsure as to whether or not they're F or T are IJs and EPs. 

@eyenexepee I agree that you're probably INFP.


----------



## illicit iridescence (Dec 31, 2011)

Mhm.

@RabbitHeart: I was mostly going by what I've understood so far from the Ti vs Fi thread, my example was not so much about values but more about an idea. But yes, my values are somewhat holy to me, unless trumped by (infallible) reasoning. I like traditions, but I'll throw them out once they don't seem logical to me anymore, as if they had an expiration date. One of my friends says traditions aren't logical to begin with, but somehow, to me they are. I suppose that sounds INFP-ish?

@soya: My Cersei friend replied: "at least I'm not a necrophiliac ". At first I was wondering whether I had missed something (currently reading ASOS, bout a hundred pages in). Then I remembered she hasn't read beyond AGOF. Maybe I'm her Tyrion of sorts.

@soya, @LiquidLight, @JungyesMBTIno, @allisreal: True, I am far from understanding to know whether (even the idea of) INxP is a myth, so to speak (you guys talk like it is). The thing is, a few years ago I got typed INTP a few times, yet recently thrice INFP (and once INFJ, to be precise). At first, I thought that was reasonable because I experienced some events this year that have rocked my world, say like a 9 or 10 on Richter's magnitude scale. "Surely they must have had some influence, so these recent results are just a fluke. Well these online tests aren't accurate anyways." Though, reading your replies so far, I'm happy I've decided to take a closer look, even if it only confuses me more. This all probably also sounds INFP-ish?

Looking up descriptions of INTP, INFP, Fi and Ti have given me a few ideas of the differences, but not (detailed) enough to be able to confidently discern my type myself. As if I'm not getting closure for some reason. Then finding out other people also have had difficulties telling them apart, I ended up here. This...


> Part of the reason that I'm convinced that this happens has to do with the fact that the Fi and Ti descriptions online are to broad and all-encompassing


... is more or less confirmation of what I thought after reading. And no, as far as I know...


> "I could be logical at times..."


... is the opposite of how I've experienced my life thus far. Saying "I think and act logical most of the time" is more accurate, but these last few weeks, "I think and act logical most of the time, and feel clouded by emotions as of late" is even more spot on.

As appealing as 'being branded a genius' may sound, I know myself and others enough to know I'm not. Just the idea of parading like one is, makes me want to spill my close-to-digested breakfast and imagine people falling from roofs, chin up.

@JungyesMBTIno: Polarizing the double negativity in that sentence about your twin sister leaves me confused. Do you mean to say that INFP's tend to: a) feel like emotions exist when in presence of others, or b) feel like emotions don't exist when in presence of others, or c) feel like emotions exist when not in the presence of others?

Well, I suppose INFP is the best bet right now.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

@eyenexepee



> Polarizing the double negativity in that sentence about your twin sister leaves me confused. Do you mean to say that INFP's tend to: a) feel like emotions exist when in presence of others, or b) feel like emotions don't exist when in presence of others, or c) feel like emotions exist when not in the presence of others?


Well, looking back at this, this isn't very important to know when typing yourself, but I just used this comparison to illustrate the notable differences in the expression of Fi between INTPs and INFPs to narrow down those possibilities (I probably shouldn't have gotten into this at all, especially under the time limit I had to complete it, so if you're confused, you should be, haha - my apologies). I think what I was essentially trying to say was that the following that you mentioned is absolutely what defines an INFP and is the last priority of an INTP:


> But yes, my values are somewhat holy to me, unless trumped by (infallible) reasoning. I like traditions, but I'll throw them out once they don't seem logical to me anymore, as if they had an expiration date. One of my friends says traditions aren't logical to begin with, but somehow, to me they are.


 I think this nailed your type! You would be using Te (the function that is high in TJ types) to "throw out" illogical traditions, since it naturally views what it encounters in terms of logical utility rather than as logical absolutes (Ti). I guess an example of this would be thinking, "Does this make sense relative to my values or should I get rid of it based on my values?," while Ti might view personal values (personal values are a form of personal morality, not general likes and dislikes, preferences, etc.) according to some elaborate logic system they created in their heads and derive a solution pertaining to their logic principles and either consider a value logical or illogical. Ti is called personal logic, but it is nothing like the logic that is used by Fi doms to justify their values - it doesn't exist to justify their logic, it is their logic and Fe (social values) would justify their logic a bit. Yes, I'm not totally qualified to talk about Ti, as I don't consciously use it much, being an INTJ, although with my experience with INTPs, this is what I mainly seem to get from they way they reason. Input by INTPs would be great though. 



> ...INxP is a myth, so to speak (you guys talk like it is).


Yup, this is a total myth according to cognitive functions theories! What a lot of INFPs seem to think is a use of Ti in their reasoning is actually them using Te. According to the cognitive functions theories, two introverted judging functions (or two introverted perceiving functions) cannot be consciously used together to make decisions on a day-to-day basis, since they would undermine the dominant function and make thinking near impossible for the person. Thinking being extroverted in your type gives your internal feeling function much needed relief to process information the way it does. Yup, most of the type descriptions online are vague and not very helpful, unfortunately. Discussing this stuff and reading from the personal experiences of others is much more helpful in truly understanding type theory.


----------



## illicit iridescence (Dec 31, 2011)

Damn you twice  Once for making me confused and saying I should be. Haha! 

And once for:



JungyesMBTIno said:


> I guess an example of this would be thinking, "Does this make sense relative to my values or should I get rid of it based on my values?," while Ti might view personal values [...] according to some elaborate logic system they created in their heads and derive a solution pertaining to their logic principles and either consider a value logical or illogical.


... because this is going to be ringing in my head for ages, buzzing around and interrupting me while reading up on the stuff you guys told me to. 

<3

Well one thing. It is quite unclear here and there when people speak of 'values'. I've been prone to interpret most uses so far as 'those things held very dearly', and consequently replied in such a fashion. What you call personal values, I think I'd label core values. Stuff like wisdom, justice and love.

Wew, another nudge into INFP-ness.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Shamelessly linking another thread.

http://personalitycafe.com/members/eyenexepee.html


----------



## illicit iridescence (Dec 31, 2011)

First, I'm like "Nooooooo not more reading!" Cause I haven't finished reading the other stuff.

Then I clicked.

Then, I'm like, 

Because that thread is one of those threads I don't... understand. I can't fap to it, so to speak. Sure, there are cute pictures, nice pictures. (Emphasizing the dot in the previous sentence.)

Why?


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

INFJ or INFP from the tone of your post.

Also - I barely read it.


----------



## illicit iridescence (Dec 31, 2011)

Pride said:


> INFJ or INFP from the tone of your post.
> 
> Also - I barely read it.


That's cool. Why the J? One-sentence explanations accepted.

On another note, I'm trying to "immerse" myself in the INFP section of these forums. It doesn't feel right. Yet?


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

eyenexepee said:


> That's cool. Why the J? One-sentence explanations accepted.
> 
> On another note, I'm trying to "immerse" myself in the INFP section of these forums. It doesn't feel right. Yet?


Many of the people on those forums aren't typed correctly (or are typed based on Temperament not functions). True INFPs actually aren't that common, when one makes a Type Me thread and is actually an INFP it's like "whoa you're really an INFP!"


----------



## illicit iridescence (Dec 31, 2011)

I think my first reaction was like that, outwards: "it's them, not me." Then again, maybe I'm just walking into a fundamental attribution trap, and my grasp on INFP-ness isn't complete yet.


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

Trying to discover your best-fit type through "P -> Q" logic is a terrible idea. There are so many factors and many people do similar things in similar situations.

You should look at it more holistically from a cognitive functions perspective. Here is my opinion on Ti (primary function of INTP) vs. Fi (primary function of INFP):



> Ti wants things to make sense. It wants to understand based on an internal architecture that, although subjective, still requires the entire system to be as logically perfect as possible, within that specific paradigm. After gaining understanding (the interest which is discovered by Ne and then specified by Ti), we don't really care anymore and will usually move onto something else. This is also the marked difference between INTPs and ENTPs in my experience (my best friend is an ENTP); whereas the ENTP finds their sense of fulfillment based on a continuous, non-stop usage of Ne which is only stopped temporarily by their Ti when they find something of interest, to mentally build that internal architecture in order to understand it in its complete, pure intricacy is not something as natural to them in that they would rather keep seeking new ideas as soon as they realize their personal sense of "competence."
> 
> The INTP on the other hand has dominant Ti supported by auxiliary Ne, so while Ne may always be going crazy especially in the INTPs "casual, fun mode," the INTP will not find a sense of fulfillment even if they understand the basic fundamentals of a certain idea they are grasping with, even if they know the answer but not every single painful step of the fucking process, of the logic that is supposed to be used to reach those conclusions.
> 
> As far as I know, Fi seeks out a similar "feeling" (not in the Jungian sense here) of "understanding" in that it, like Ti, also want things to make sense, but instead of seeking logical perfection it is based on a set of internal, personal scales of preference and aversion. Therefore Fi users in my experience will become satisfied when they "feel right," while the Ti user will become satisfied when they "understand."


----------



## illicit iridescence (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks @Pride. I started writing a reply, but I will wait instead, while reading and experiencing the INFP forums. Nonetheless, it is a promise I'll reply.


----------

